# Free demo version of FLOW - ready to use integration cubase-vienna-lemur for spitfireaudio libraries



## marcodistefano (May 31, 2019)

Hi All,

For those who wants to give a test to FLOW I just created a demo version that can be downloaded for free and for which you need to own at least one of the following libraries:

Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings (also professional version)
Spitfire Solo Strings
If offers limited functionalities with no time limitation.

Here is the link
https://marcodistefano.art/shop/

If you don't know what FLOW is watch this


and read more about it here
https://marcodistefano.art/product/flow/

https://vi-control.net/community/th...r-spitfire-audio-and-more.79201/#post-4394910


----------



## topaz (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't actually see a free demo ?


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello,
sorry but free the demo is not anymore available for download


----------

